
Ask HN: Why can't I comment on old Apply HNs? - mgberlin
When you go to Apply HN, it show a random sampling. I clicked one, and then clicked through to their site. I liked it, but had some feedback I wanted to give. When I returned to the HN page, I couldn&#x27;t comment.<p>I assume this is because the page is 20 days old. I think it makes sense to close an old new story, but not for Apply, especially with the random functionality. As a founder myself, I would definitely want to continue to receive any feedback people were willing to give. Can that happen?
======
greenyoda
_" As a founder myself, I would definitely want to continue to receive any
feedback people were willing to give. Can that happen?"_

If you have your e-mail address in your HN profile, people will be able to
send you feedback after your post expires.

------
minimaxir
All HN threads have a 14 day lifetime.

